# Scottsmoor 7/26



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

lots of fish on the flats today, but not many seemed too hungry. I caught 3 reds, the biggest about 24". A 21" came home to meet my wife for dinner. I forgot my camera, and dead fish don't take good pics.

Nice report.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

You guys are killing me! Great report.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice job Garry. Go Army. 

Thank Matt for his service and wish him good luck for me.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good job guiding your friends to some hook-ups! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] I always read your Scottsmoor reports with interest. I'm gonna have to try that area once I get my Noe on the trailer.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Will do, Matt had some interesting/hilarious stories from over there. It was a blast, and he was so greatful just to catch one simple fish....


----------



## phlatsphil (Aug 17, 2007)

Great report. Keep your head down Matt. Thanks for your service.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! Great report.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good job Garry T...Great report! Thank Matt for all of us!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Much better than Clark and I today. Just a couple trout and trash fish.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, Tom and Clark! thanks for the decorated truck and trailer!!! ;D I always wanted a yuengling trailer ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Garry,

Be careful wearing that arab headdress around your boy...He might just go Rambo on your arse! 

Tell your buddy thanx for the service and watch his six!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Oh yeah, Tom and Clark!  thanks for the decorated truck and trailer!!! ;D  I always wanted a yuengling trailer   ;D


 hehe ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

You got Scottsmoor dialed in man..


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, that's great for them to catch reds, I bet it's a lot of fun! Good luck u guys!

I went to southern goon, caught 2 reds 17.5 inch and 23 inches, bunch of trout and few cats. I just bought another 9.9 yami 2-stroke to test my trim tabs and order a 15hp carb and exaust soon. My NMZ performanced great with trim tabs!! I'm burning up very bad, been out 12 hours, ran out of bheer and water and on the way home I wasn't happy with sunburn on my skin and my wife wasn't happy when she saw me.


----------

